# Can't connect to my own "Personal Website" - Help needed please!



## Confusio (Apr 8, 2008)

Hi,
I'm trying to run a personal server on my MAC.
For that matter I have set *ON* the "Web Sharing" featured in "System Preferences> Sharing" (Web Sharing allows users of other computers to view web pages in the Sites folders on this computer)

After doing this, I'm able to see the home page of my Computer's Website, but I can't connect to my Personal Website.
http://img221.imageshack.us/img221/4990/consoleviewwa0.png

When I click the link for "Your Computer's Website" I get the home page I have set.
http://img99.imageshack.us/img99/8005/shortsq2.png

But when I click on the link: "Your Personal Website" I get a "Forbidden" message.

In Firefox:
http://img169.imageshack.us/img169/8407/forbidenqu2.png

And in IE, with a little more explanations, but no clue of what to do.
http://img169.imageshack.us/img169/8360/eiinfowr0.png

I wish I can access both sites hosted in my computer from the internet.
I will appreciate all ideas that you can provide to have this working right.
Thank you very much!

MacMini
Leopard
Apache installed
Router Linksys
Comcast


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Apr 8, 2008)

Just curious... do you have an HTML index file in your personal web folder?  If you don't have an "index.html" or an "index.htm", then the browser will try to do a "directory listing", which is probably what is being forbidden.

Can you try going to http://youripaddress/~yourshortname/somefile.html instead of just http://youripaddress/~yourshortname/ and see if it works?


----------



## Confusio (Apr 8, 2008)

Thank you EDCC,
Yes I have tried that.
The index.html in the Macintosh path is actually the one that I can see in "Computer's Website", because the ~Site/ folder was empty by the moment I set the Web Sharing ON for the first time.
http://img216.imageshack.us/img216/7683/layout2arrowoc6.png

Then when I noticed that the link to my "Personal Website" wasn't working I went ahead and set in ~Site/ folder a web page with only a HTML file named "index".
http://img216.imageshack.us/img216/1272/layout1arrowgy2.png
Even though this "Personal Website" isn't working.

Thanks again.
Can I try something else?


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Apr 8, 2008)

Hmmm... so going to both:

http://yoursite/~shortname/

and

http://yoursite/~shortname/index.html

both produce the "Forbidden" message?

Instead of using "yoursite" or whatever is told to you in the Sharing pane of the System Preferences, try using "localhost" instead... so it will look like this:

http://localhost/~shortname/

Or, instead of localhost, try 127.0.0.1 like this:

http://127.0.0.1/~shortname/

and see if either of those produce better results.


----------



## Confusio (Apr 8, 2008)

No EDCC,
Just the link for the "Personal Website".

If you have the time, please follow the links posted along with the text. They will take you to shots that might help you to visualize my issue better.

And same result with localhost and 127.0.0.1
Thank you.


----------



## Iritscen (Apr 11, 2008)

All these movies and junk going over the Internet... and what happens to your own, personal Internet?  Don't get me started on how long it took for me to get the Internet my staff sent me last Friday.


----------



## izzmasterg (Sep 23, 2009)

THE CORRECT ANSWER TO THIS QUESTION

Explanation:
When viewing a website from more that one computer or application such as a FTP program and the web at the same time for a period of time activates a program, located in the server software, that puts your IP on a so called "Banned List".
You can view the site by going directly through the modem.
The reason for this is that with your router connected, you have a different IP address than if you where connected directly to your modem.
IP addresses are decided with the help of your MAC address. Your modem has one and so does your router.
The one from the router is the one that has an IP Banned on it.
Your web hosting company will not have an answer for you because everything works on their end and they will not understand how to fix it. The most common response is to replace the router. The reason why this works is because a new router will come with a new MAC address which in turn gives you a new IP.
This is not the solution. Your router is just fine and there is no sense in spending money on a new router.

Solution.
1 Access your router.
2 Go to setup.
3 Go to MAC address.
4 Check "user defined".
5 change a couple of numbers and letters.
6 Save settings.
7 reboot your computer and reset your modem (not the router!!!).
8 Now everything works just fine.

Let me know how it turns out...
the man in the box


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Sep 23, 2009)

Yeah, I don't think that has much to do with the original poster's problem... at all.  Somehow I think he would have had to REALLY screw something up in order to have "localhost" or "127.0.0.1" banned from his own computer.


----------



## ngcomputing (Sep 26, 2009)

check the /etc/hosts file and make sure 127.0.0.1 and the subnet are not commented out with a #

As a web developer, I don't use the built in mac web server. Instead, I prefer MAMP it has PHP, Apache, MySQL etc, all rolled up into one, plus you can keep your site(s) separated in different folders. -- and it is free.


----------



## jds1 (Apr 3, 2011)

izzmasterg said:


> THE CORRECT ANSWER TO THIS QUESTION
> 
> Explanation:
> When viewing a website from more that one computer or application such as a FTP program and the web at the same time for a period of time activates a program, located in the server software, that puts your IP on a so called "Banned List".
> ...


I'm having this problem, only thing is that my router in a D-link from 2005. I do not have any manual info...and do not know how to get there from my imac.
any help with that?thanks


----------



## DeltaMac (Apr 3, 2011)

Access your D-link router:
http://www.pctechbytes.com/networking/d-link-router-setup

The post that you quoted does not have anything to do with the rest of this thread, so I need to ask:
What is the problem that you are having right now?
Is it that you can't access your own personal web page (as in the thread subject), or that you have a banned IP? (very different fix for that)


----------



## jds1 (Apr 3, 2011)

Sorry, I was reading all over the internet when I found this "quote" it really seams to explain it.
I had been unable to access my personal website, from any of my 4 computers at home. (3 macs, 1pc) Suddenly I can't open it. only if I go throw megaproxy.com or other of those sites. I called go daddy, and they told me to call my internet service (comacst) i call them, they told me to call Apple ...I call apple and they said, to look up on the internet as i do not have phone support with them anymore.
I went to a local cafe (starbucks) and  I was able to open the site and work there.
I remember being connected to ftp program on the site hours before this happen, I guess i left it open from a long period if time, and maybe this or some reason has block my access.
Now I do not know how to fix it.
Can you help me please, I was unable to go to my router from my mac, I guess i do not know how to get there.....

thanks


----------



## DeltaMac (Apr 3, 2011)

DeltaMac said:


> Access your D-link router:
> http://www.pctechbytes.com/networking/d-link-router-setup



The link provides info about connecting to your D-link router configuration page.


----------

